# The Theory of Everything.



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

I had been waiting for this movie to come to a nearby theater for weeks.. We finally got to see it yesterday..  It is excellent.  The acting is fantastic and I understan that the main charators Felicity Jones and Eddie Redmayne are up for Oscars for their roles.   I should have looked into the history of Steven Hawking before seeing the movie though.   I had no idea he left his wife of 30 years for another woman..  I was kind of disappointed in him.  BUT... as usual, there were extenuating circumstance all around..  Very interesting movie.   BUT I sort of wish he were a different sort.   Disappointed in him...  certainly not the movie.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 1, 2014)

I did not know about this movie, will certainly look it up, sounds interesting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh it certainly was very very interesting and VERY well done.. I was just disappointed in the reality of Stephen Hawking.   I wanted him to be a brilliant physicist beyone reproach..... BUT he is  very human  with some pretty big human flaws..   In reality, I guess he is a pretty odd character.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm bumping this one up..   I recommend it..  despite the flaws of the main character.. it was an excellent movie..  It's also up for Best Picture and Best Actor and Actress..   Putting this one at FOUR Silver Stars.


----------

